# royal puple



## steveo88 (Jun 19, 2011)

is royal purple a good substitute for the engine oil


----------



## jumungi5 (Oct 1, 2000)

*RP*

Royal Purple is a great oil, in the same circle or higher then the Mobil 1 brand. Really good anti-wear additives. I switched from Mobil 1 to RP without any issues.


----------



## Super Hans (May 27, 2011)

Skip, it's a mediocre product.


----------



## biggs88 (Mar 6, 2011)

Super Hans said:


> Skip, it's a mediocre product.


+1

Look at the many VOA's and UOA's of it. It is NOTHING special. And for sure not worth what they charge for it.

Look at what specs it meets. More so, look at what specs it DOES not meet.


----------



## 85_Scirocco_Guy (Jun 28, 2006)

everyone thinks so but no in fact it sucks  AMSOIL is your best bet :laugh:


----------



## jumungi5 (Oct 1, 2000)

*RP*

Guys are loyal to their brand of oil, just like their woman and their beer!!:beer:


----------



## Super Hans (May 27, 2011)

Not really. I'll buy and use any brand name oil. Most companies have a few unique products, and they are usually the best, like MaxLife.


----------



## crazyzdux (Apr 19, 2006)

used it in my last 2002 2.0 Jetta and it worked great, actually improved mpg over other synthetic oils i was using including M1 and Pentosin


----------



## JohnStamos (Feb 3, 2010)

It is an OK oil, but is NOT intended for long drain intervals. WAY overpriced.


Using it in a daily is stupid.


----------



## Super Hans (May 27, 2011)

It's on a par w/good dino oil.

Look at the specs.

RP doesn't even publish HT/HS values, come on!


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

0w40 and 5w40 will have the HTHS 3.5min.


----------



## V42 (Feb 25, 2008)

biggs88 said:


> +1
> 
> Look at the many VOA's and UOA's of it. It is NOTHING special. And for sure not worth what they charge for it.
> 
> Look at what specs it meets. More so, look at what specs it DOES not meet.



I've seen 2 Pontiac G8's towed in with seized cam shafts and both cars were running royal purple.

Amsoil. :thumbup:


----------



## Super Hans (May 27, 2011)

Like I said, I'd prefer dino Pennzoil. :thumbup:


----------



## Rag4880 (Jul 25, 2010)

use moblie one!! I switched from royal purple and it is just as good if not better


----------



## jumungi5 (Oct 1, 2000)

*Oil*

I guess just reviewing all sig's says alot. German cars are some of the hottest(temp) running vehicles next to the Japanese, so why would anyone with reported knowlege if considering running dino in our vehicles.

The pricing I get is on par with Mobil 1 and slightly less then Redline, who's only calling card is better flowing at colder temps. Not what I want when I'm pushing my car...


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*oil cooler*



jumungi5 said:


> I guess just reviewing all sig's says alot. German cars are some of the hottest(temp) running vehicles next to the Japanese, so why would anyone with reported knowlege if considering running dino in our vehicles.
> 
> The pricing I get is on par with Mobil 1 and slightly less then Redline, who's only calling card is better flowing at colder temps. Not what I want when I'm pushing my car...


most german cars have an oil to water cooler, keeping the temp a little above 195f. most japanese cars do not have oil coolers. but some of them run oil as light as 0w-20 year round. modern oil handles operating temps above 210f well. the japs rev high with ill effect. use what you're comfortable with, just change it regularly.


----------



## JohnStamos (Feb 3, 2010)

gmikel said:


> most german cars have an oil to water cooler, keeping the temp a little above 195f. most japanese cars do not have oil coolers. but some of them run oil as* light as 0w-20 year round.* modern oil handles operating temps above 210f well. the japs rev high with ill effect. use what you're comfortable with, just change it regularly.



Year round means NOTHING. People really need to learn how viscosity works, and understand why there is NO reason to run a different oil in the summer then winter.

This isn't 1965, it's time to drop all the stupid myths.


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*experts*



JohnStamos said:


> Year round means NOTHING. People really need to learn how viscosity works, and understand why there is NO reason to run a different oil in the summer then winter.
> 
> This isn't 1965, it's time to drop all the stupid myths.


some of them here have no idea the relationship of the first number to the second with viscosity. use what works for you, just stay light on the first number.


----------



## JohnStamos (Feb 3, 2010)

gmikel said:


> some of them here have no idea the relationship of the first number to the second with viscosity. use what works for you, just stay light on the first number.



Wasn't saying it offensively, just that it gets insanely annoying hearing people tell people to run different weight oils in the winter then summer. Not saying you were doing such either.

As if the engine doesn't have the same viscosity needs in the summer as in the winter, and as if a PROPERLY setup engine would run hotter in summer then winter, ESPECIALLY ours, that are temp controlled via the water-oil heat exchanger, that is always mislabeled and thought of as an "oil cooler".

Fact is, 0 grade oil is still WAY to thick at any ambient temp that 99.99999% of people are going to experience, therefor it is the best of the worst to run. It is STILL too thick to be ideal, but its the best we have.


----------



## Super Hans (May 27, 2011)

JohnStamos said:


> Wasn't saying it offensively, just that it gets insanely annoying hearing people tell people to run different weight oils in the winter then summer. Not saying you were doing such either.
> 
> As if the engine doesn't have the same viscosity needs in the summer as in the winter, and as if a PROPERLY setup engine would run hotter in summer then winter, ESPECIALLY ours, that are temp controlled via the water-oil heat exchanger, that is always mislabeled and thought of as an "oil cooler".
> 
> Fact is, 0 grade oil is still WAY to thick at any ambient temp that 99.99999% of people are going to experience, therefor it is the best of the worst to run. It is STILL too thick to be ideal, but its the best we have.




You could look at it a little differently. Seasonal oil changes of visc do not have to be based on the hot operating temp visc, rather to think of a 5w-30 in winter and a 5w-40 in summer as intended to cheat the cold. 

Say my 5w-30 Edge is 1/2 as thick as Syntec or Rotella 5w-40 at +15f. If it's GOING TO BE +15f, I'll take the oil that's a LOT thinner in the cold, but only a LITTLE thinner when hot. Get it?











http://www.widman.biz/English/Calculators/Graph.html


I know my Edge 5w-30 is working at OP temp because I UOA'ed it, I also know it's good in cold, because I handily determined that it's way thinner.

Not only an advantage during cold starts, but also the long winter warm-up period? Many engines rarely reach full temp in winter, esp for short trippers. The super-thick cool to warm visc of a 5w-40 is a drag on the engine and also means reduced flow to the turbo.

I'm tired for now. :wave:


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*way to complicated*



Super Hans said:


> You could look at it a little differently. Seasonal oil changes of visc do not have to be based on the hot operating temp visc, rather to think of a 5w-30 in winter and a 5w-40 in summer as intended to cheat the cold.
> 
> Say my 5w-30 Edge is 1/2 as thick as Syntec or Rotella 5w-40 at +15f. If it's GOING TO BE +15f, I'll take the oil that's a LOT thinner in the cold, but only a LITTLE thinner when hot. Get it?
> 
> ...


sleep tight


----------



## jluck1 (May 5, 2011)

Here's a interesting test. I'm a RP believer, by what I have actually seen not BS.I know this is just one facet of lubrication protection but it's worth the look.

http://www.bobistheoilguy.com/cms/

BTW; RP doesn't carry the 505 cert only because oil makers have to pay vw hundreds of thousands of dollars to get to put those numbers on there bottle.
-as per RP rep-.


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*figures don't lie*



jluck1 said:


> Here's a interesting test. I'm a RP believer, by what I have actually seen not BS.I know this is just one facet of lubrication protection but it's worth the look.
> 
> http://www.bobistheoilguy.com/cms/
> 
> ...


but liers can figure. royal purple is probably ok, i just don't believe much i see here anymore.


----------

